
Dropy Marketplace Solution - ianis
https://www.dropy.com/en/
======
ianis
Today I would like to present you a French solution that allows you to
transform your online shop into a marketplace. You can access a wide catalog
of products, and you can sell them in dropshipping: you do not need to have
the products in stock, the supplier sends the package directly to your
customer. A powerful tool like this would revolutionize e-commerce if it
becomes international.

------
gus_massa
I get automatically redirect from
[https://www.dropy.com/en/](https://www.dropy.com/en/) to
[https://www.dropy.com/fr/](https://www.dropy.com/fr/)

